# Letter from Sen. Kennedy



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

So much for his response. Maybe we should tax fast food "since *fast food* is a well-known source of many serious illnesses, and it is common knowledge that the *fast food* industry targets children in its advertising."

....just a quick swap of words from his own response is above....​
Thank you for your letter on the proposed tobacco tax increase.

The increase is part of the reauthorization of the Children's Health Insurance Program (CHIP). It will provide much needed funding for the program, enabling millions of children to have access to health care.

Currently, 9 million children in America have no health insurance. It is outrageous that in the wealthiest and most powerful nation on earth, so many children have no access to regular health care. Their only family doctor is the hospital emergency room, and they face serious health problems that could be prevented or treated with a regular source of medical care.

CHIP now covers nearly 6 million of these children a year, but millions more are not enrolled in it. The bill now awaiting final action in Congress will improve the outreach of the program so that many more of these children can be enrolled.

The funds from the increase in the tobacco tax will make this additional coverage possible. I believe the increase is fair, since tobacco is a well-known source of many serious illnesses, and it is common knowledge that the tobacco industry targets children in its advertising.

Every child deserves a healthy start in life. CHIP has an indispensable role in ensuring that children receive the health care they need, and the proposed increase in the tobacco tax will enable the program to fulfill its mission more effectively.

Thank you again for writing to me about this important issue.

Sincerely,

Edward M. Kennedy


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I believe the increase is fair, since tobacco is a well-known source of many serious illnesses, and it is common knowledge that the tobacco industry targets children in its advertising.


Hey, those ads in CA would have worked on me as a kid. Smoke cigars, fly around in jets, play golf, and wear nice watches... anyway, Kennedy is a fool.

Also, last time I checked, tobacco advertising was already pretty much illegal in just about any form that a child might see--unless the little bastage is stealing my CA or ECCJ, in which case I'll give him a cigar


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Why not target cigarettes and tax the hell outta those? Ohhh, then poor people would become poorer. Tax cigars because only wealthy people smoke those and they can pay the taxes. Sounds like the same old bullshit again and again.

I'm sure Kennedy's humidor/s are full. 

How many 12 year olds walk around with a cigar in their mouths??? How is taxing cigars going to deter smoking by teens??? Typical beaurocratic bullshit.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

o Pass the butter.


The Kennedy name should have them swirling around the rafters.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I see TK is still full of :BS......................I believe the swap of words makes more sense



mosesbotbol said:


> So much for his response. Maybe we should tax fast food "since *fast food* is a well-known source of many serious illnesses, and it is common knowledge that the *fast food* industry targets children in its advertising."
> 
> ....just a quick swap of words from his own response is above....​
> Thank you for your letter on the proposed tobacco tax increase.
> ...


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> Maybe we should tax fast food "since *fast food* is a well-known source of many serious illnesses, and it is common knowledge that the *fast food* industry targets children in its advertising."
> 
> After they tax and legislate tobacco out of existence this is next,, I read on Drudge that LA is trying to legislate how many fast food places can be put in certain areas of the city so people can have more healthy choices.
> 
> ...


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Scud said:


> Why not target cigarettes and tax the hell outta those? Ohhh, then poor people would become poorer. Tax cigars because only wealthy people smoke those and they can pay the taxes. Sounds like the same old bullshit again and again.
> 
> I'm sure Kennedy's humidor/s are full.
> 
> How many 12 year olds walk around with a cigar in their mouths??? How is taxing cigars going to deter smoking by teens??? Typical beaurocratic bullshit.


I need to invite them to look at my bank account...I ain't wealthy. I just ain't fiscally responsible...:ss


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

This response comes as NO surprise to me. Kennedy is a self important blowhard who wants to run everyones lives - I was going to say he was drunk with power,but I'll just stop at drunk.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

As far as Ted Kennedy is concerned,,I saw him on Face the Nation on Sunday and what is with the floppy ear lobes.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry to threadjack, but I got an email response from Debbie Stabenow (MI) and it was obvious that my email was never read, because "she" THANKED ME FOR SUPPORTING SCHIP!!!!!!!!  


After screaming a few choice words, I had to laugh.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I got the same response... :ss


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

c2000 said:


> As far as Ted Kennedy is concerned,,I saw him on Face the Nation on Sunday and what is with the floppy ear lobes.
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


Did they sober him up for the show? He usually has a bad case of the shakes when they do. I am so glad he is no longer my Senator.

If you want to help the children, how about taking your family hodlings out of tax shelters and paying your Fair Share. Same goes for John Kerry. You have no right to tell me I am not paying enough taxes when the two of them are going out of their way to make sure they don't have to pay them.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Did he seriously pull someone in off the street to write that for him? That was full more of shit than the one I let loose this morning.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think much is to be expected from these folks. He wants to look good on healthcare. I think he is protecting his political office. It has nothing to do with smoking.:2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Kennedy is the worst of the lot... give you credit for sending him a letter. :ss


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

i'm sure he's very interested in helping children. and i'm sure the woman he left in the water would like to have actually lived to have some. 
the fact that he has never served jail time for his crime gives him absolutely no credibility.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bob said:


> I don't think much is to be expected from these folks. He wants to look good on healthcare. I think he is protecting his political office. It has nothing to do with smoking.:2


:tpd: Smoking is everyone's punching bag and scape goat. If he didn't eat so much, he would have a smaller carbon foot print, lol...


----------



## Matthew (Aug 28, 2007)

Bet he won't support an increase in the liquor tax to fund any shortfalls.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Politics is about money and power. They want to get elected not to help the voters but to get on the permanent government payroll. Call me a cynic. Hell I am one. But it is the truth as I see it.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd: Smoking is everyone's punching bag and scape goat. If he didn't eat so much, he would have a smaller carbon foot print, lol...


Now that THERE was FUNNY!!!:chk


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

I wonder if he still has any of his brother's Petite Upmanns hanging around...


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Matthew said:


> Bet he won't support an increase in the liquor tax to fund any shortfalls.


Of course he would, he can afford them too.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

Why am I supposed to pay for their health insurance because I smoke. I pay for my own insurance which includes me smoking. My cigar does not affect my 10 year old neighbor. This whole government is own the verge of just ridiculous. I am concerned about the motives of government looking out for my "well being" b.s. It is time to tell them to get lost. :fu


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

when do we find out the outcome.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

How can we possibly expect this man to have any kind of grasp on reality? Remember his famous encouragement for the home run race between Sammy Suser and Mike McGuire? Like most rich politicians (redundant, I know),he has no idea what the people of this country want or need.

Been a single-malt, Cohiba and Rocky Sun-Grown eveninig. Wow!!:chk


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

hdroadking said:


> i'm sure he's very interested in helping children. and i'm sure the woman he left in the water would like to have actually lived to have some.
> the fact that he has never served jail time for his crime gives him absolutely no credibility.


agreed and here here


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

What a jackass!!! I get so mad that cigars are being lumped in with cigarettes. I hope this bill does get vetoed.


----------

